# New golf course at Tersefanou



## saudited (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anybody have any news on the proposed new golf course at Tersefanou?


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Unlikely to ever happen surely, there was a meeting in London a while ago about all the property sold at the site and I'm sure it was about how investors could go about getting their money back.


----------

